# 18490's



## Rob Fisher

Who has any stock of 18490 batteries?


----------



## vaalboy

I bought a few fAW's from vapemob a couple of weeks ago. Just remember they are not originals (based on the previous AW thread copy indicators)


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> I bought a few fAW's from vapemob a couple of weeks ago. Just remember they are not originals (based on the previous AW thread copy indicators)



Thanks Markus... Stroods tells me their order of eFest's have arrived and are in customs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> I bought a few fAW's from vapemob a couple of weeks ago. Just remember they are not originals (based on the previous AW thread copy indicators)


And the ones from VapeMob are actually 18500 and not 18490 - still fits in the Mini with a squeeze - could compromise the hot spring should a short happen. Not a satisfactory buy at all - fake and not the size requested.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> And the ones from VapeMob are actually 18500 and not 18490 - still fits in the Mini with a squeeze - could compromise the hot spring should a short happen. Not a satisfactory buy at all - fake and not the size requested.



Thanks @Matthee those will never do...


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Markus... Stroods tells me their order of eFest's have arrived and are in customs.


Those will be flat tops. Not sure if the device you intend using it in also requires button tops - maybe you should enquire?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Those will be flat tops. Not sure if the device you intend using it in also requires button tops - maybe you should enquire?



OMG... just as well I'm doing some research... thanks Andre!


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG... just as well I'm doing some research... thanks Andre!


RF are you planning on a mini Reo by any chance?


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> And the ones from VapeMob are actually 18500 and not 18490 - still fits in the Mini with a squeeze - could compromise the hot spring should a short happen. Not a satisfactory buy at all - fake and not the size requested.



Yip - and I ordered 18490's but got 18500's  Anyway lets just hope we can get some authentic 8C AW's available in SA or sub 0.5ohming on the mini is a waste


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Yip - and I ordered 18490's but got 18500's  Anyway lets just hope we can get some authentic 8C AW's available in SA or sub 0.5ohming on the mini is a waste


With the new sub-ohm kits the flat top Efests will be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> RF are you planning on a mini Reo by any chance?



Nope not a mini... I have managed to find a willing seller of a Woodvil 18490!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> With the new sub-ohm kits the flat top Efests will be fine.



If I recall from a previous post they only have a max amp rating of 8.8 amps. So if my calc's are correct at 4.2 V fully charged, 0.5ohm is almost at max of the Efests?


----------



## johan

Remember its continuous 8.8A and when vaping its only a couple of seconds, so you are safe proviso its the original Efests and not fakes.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> If I recall from a previous post they only have a max amp rating of 8.8 amps. So if my calc's are correct at 4.2 V fully charged, 0.5ohm is almost at max of the Efests?


No, the new purple ones are at 15A! Order some from VapeCulture - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-generation-purple-efest-batteries.1579/.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Are there any issues ordering batteries from the US?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Are there any issues ordering batteries from the US?



Most couriers levy a hefty fee on Lithium batteries and IMO it will be cheaper to buy directly from the manufacturers's certified retailers in Europe in case of Efest and directly from AW himself (no MOQ). (Efest have a MOQ of 50)


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Most couriers levy a hefty fee on Lithium batteries and IMO it will be cheaper to buy directly from the manufacturers's certified retailers in Europe in case of Efest and directly from AW himself (no MOQ). (Efest have a MOQ of 50)



Thanks @johan!


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Most couriers levy a hefty fee on Lithium batteries and IMO it will be cheaper to buy directly from the manufacturers's certified retailers in Europe in case of Efest and directly from AW himself (no MOQ). (Efest have a MOQ of 50)


Yip, agree with @johan. If I ever buy AWs again it will be directly from AW himself. @Rob Fisher I do have a few genuine AW 18490s. Can post you 1 or 2 with the Cyclone if you want?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Yip, agree with @johan. If I ever buy AWs again it will be directly from AW himself. @Rob Fisher I do have a few genuine AW 18490s. Can post you 1 or 2 with the Cyclone if you want?



@Matthee if they are excess to your requirements I will happily take them from you if you add them to my bill! Thanks that would be awesome!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Matthee if they are excess to your requirements I will happily take them from you if you add them to my bill! Thanks that would be awesome!


Lol, batteries are never in excess, but for you I shall happily part with 2 brand new and unopened ones from Nitemods.com.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Lol, batteries are never in excess, but for you I shall happily part with 2 brand new and unopened ones from Nitemods.com.



Group hug!!!!!!


You are the man! Not only did you play a crucial part in the Woodvil campaign you now rescue me from the pain and anguish of battery selection!  Respect and thanks Sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Does the Woodville float on water? Would be interesting to know? Nothing meant here. Purely for information?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Does the Woodville float on water? Would be interesting to know? Nothing meant here. Purely for information?



Excellent point! Will test it in the bath first before we play at the dam shall we?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

